# High Lifter axles



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

I can't believe I didn't say anything about these, my dad told me like 2 or 3 weeks ago he was going to be supplying the oil for these things. Who thinks they'll be good? The way my dad was talking about the way they are they sound pretty good


Sent from cellular piece


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

They look and sous good but how much are they I didn't look just got the email on them.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I got the email too....all I saw them for was Polaris so far, and they were averaging $289 each

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

for polaris only at the moment and r 250 for bikes and 270 for rzr till feb 3rd then prices increase by 30 bucks


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Eh I was fine with my stock axles


Sent from cellular piece


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ide still stick with the rhinos.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

So are they actually under contract w/ a fabricator who will make axles for them, making their own, or are they just buying someone elses and putting their sticker on it like last time????

And why do axles need oil?

Are you talking about the oil they use to oil raw metal when it comes off the line to keep it from rusting? Or oil for the machining process?


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I'll pick up a pair for the front of my 900. I'm not really happy with the boots on my Rhinos and I'm not paying $400/ea for a monkey axle.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

It may be a grease, I wasn't to interested when my dad told me but I'll ask him today. I think they're going to start selling a grease that my dads selling them (mobil1) and putting the HL name on it. They may be supplying the oil for the machine making them and the grease. I'll ask my dad when I get home though. He said its some good stuff though 


Sent from cellular piece


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

It was probably grease as they say in the advertisement/info they use mobil 1 grease. Idk what to think of these really, someone that knew metals and the pros/cons to heat treatment would but im not sure. To me i dont care what they say it does or how tough they say it is, the real verdict on them will be the tests in real life but until then ill stick to whats proven.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

So, they are just selling axle grease in their name?

Im confused...

They had their "own" axles a few years ago, they were just gorilla's with a HL sticker on them.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

They are using Mobil 1 grease for the CVs. They didnt say who made the axles, but they do claim they are better than Rhinos but not as good as Gorillas.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Supposedly axles and the grease. IIRC my dad said they said they are easily re grease able with the Mobil1 "Highlifter" grease. Something like that. I don't know, ill sure ask when I get home. I don't know much about axles, never seen one disassembled or taken one out in my 9 years of riding.... Knock on wood 


Sent from cellular piece


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ah... Ok.

So they are actually having someone manufacture axle's for them this time. That's cool. The grease must come in from them assembling the axle themselves. Plus having it on hand for rebuild kits.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

*Heres the info in the email..... just to clear things up for everybody*


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Ah... Ok.
> 
> So they are actually having someone manufacture axle's for them this time. That's cool. The grease must come in from them assembling the axle themselves. Plus having it on hand for rebuild kits.


 yea they are from overseas they just buy them at a cheap price and mark uuuuuppppppppppppppp. LOL.


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

yup, made overseas and assembled here. I don't think i'll ever need new axles and if I do i'll just get oem. I just don't see how these could be any better than what is currently out.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

And they only have a 1 year warrenty, idk bout rhinos warrenty but 1year seems kinda short if u ask me


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Rhinos are for a year as well.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sounds like they're actually going in the right direction. As far as I know nobody Cryo-treats their CV cage. This is the first step I've seen toward a "hardening" or Cryo-treating of any CV cages. 

We'll see.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Well the Chinamen screwed their law 2's up pretty bad i wonder how their axles turn out. What's wrong with everyone can no one make anything here anymore. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

^^ u hit the nail on the head on that one!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I know on the law2's Dan & Scott talked about how much they tried to get them made here, but it just wasn't feasible. They said the cost would have been *over* $1k per set vs the roughly $700 they debuted at. - Global free market trade at it's finest; we allow items to be imported for cheaper than we can make them. 

I wonder if they will be doing custom lengths/configurations with these "DHT" axles? - Need to get the honduh back rolling again one of these days, may not keep it thus the cost of Turner isn't really justifiable.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

^^^ exactly ^^^ trying to compete with overseas manufacturers is ridicules. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

JLOWERY said:


> Well the Chinamen screwed their law 2's up pretty bad i wonder how their axles turn out. What's wrong with everyone can no one make anything here anymore.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


 honestly it comes down to just a few words money ,bussiness,greed. they could have very well made those axels here and had top quality. but its all about the mighty dollar, thats what our country has come to its sad.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

JPs300 said:


> I know on the law2's Dan & Scott talked about how much they tried to get them made here, but it just wasn't feasible. They said the cost would have been *over* $1k per set vs the roughly $700 they debuted at. - Global free market trade at it's finest; we allow items to be imported for cheaper than we can make them.
> 
> I wonder if they will be doing custom lengths/configurations with these "DHT" axles? - Need to get the honduh back rolling again one of these days, may not keep it thus the cost of Turner isn't really justifiable.


And look at their prices now right at a $1000 a set so I guess they're profits went up and their cost went down. Truth be known they're prob marking those tires up 100%

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

JLOWERY said:


> And look at their prices now right at a $1000 a set so I guess they're profits went up and their cost went down. Truth be known they're prob marking those tires up 100%
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


It was noted when they first released them that there would be an increase by the 2nd batch due to the same increase in raw product cost all tire manufacturer's incurred around the middle of last year. 

Being as though I work in the rubber industry and have for over 10 years now, I can promise you their profit is no where near 100% on tires. Even with the over-seas manufacturer I doubt they're even seeing 50%; probably more like 30-40%.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

All tires have gone way up in the past few years. The same set of tires I put on my K5 Blazer 5 years ago would cost me $300 more now. 

I am happy that we have another choice in axles at a reasonable price. I just cant spend $400 a pop on Gorillas or $600 or whatever on Turners.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Standard HD turners are $350ea, it's the EVO's that run $600+.


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Col_Sanders said:


> All tires have gone way up in the past few years. The same set of tires I put on my K5 Blazer 5 years ago would cost me $300 more now.
> 
> I am happy that we have another choice in axles at a reasonable price. I just cant spend $400 a pop on Gorillas or $600 or whatever on Turners.


 i dont know at 300 bucks i think i would spend a little more and just get turner or gorilla, they should have been able to sell that axle easy for 200. their doing the same thing as rhino ,could even be the same company who knows.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

JPs300 said:


> It was noted when they first released them that there would be an increase by the 2nd batch due to the same increase in raw product cost all tire manufacturer's incurred around the middle of last year.
> 
> Being as though I work in the rubber industry and have for over 10 years now, I can promise you their profit is no where near 100% on tires. Even with the over-seas manufacturer I doubt they're even seeing 50%; probably more like 30-40%.


They're making a killing. But I bet if they'd spent a little more time and concern quality and not so much on profit and had them made state side they'd been right the first time. Not to mention having to wait on a dam container to bring the halfway around the world.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ they're definitely making good money, as any business should. 

I do agree they likely wouldn't have had the issues from a more local manufacturer, but I also completely understand their going outside the US to keep the price reasonable. - Lots of people get on their high-horse about giving more $ for an American made product, but not nearly as many actually follow through with it when the product is fairly expensive in the first place and it costs 30-40% more to get made here. 



I deal with this exact scenario daily. I hate having to keep cheapy import products on the shelf, but even though they are better and last longer most customers will not justify 30+ % more $ for an American made product to do the same job.


----------



## Winnipeg-Roy (Mar 3, 2012)

tacoma_2002 said:


> Sounds like they're actually going in the right direction. As far as I know nobody Cryo-treats their CV cage. This is the first step I've seen toward a "hardening" or Cryo-treating of any CV cages.
> 
> We'll see.


Cryo treating do you mean like freezing the metal down to something like -300 for 10 hrs I read someplace that supper cooling the metal can actually make it way stronger then heating the crap out of it


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

If this cryo treating axles is the same as firearms it's a process where it's heated and cooled over a period of time and a variation of temperatures. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Ill jus stick with proven rhino axles

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i trail rode my 420 at mud jam filthy was there we just knew i was going to have ripped boots , those things held up like i was water riding all weekend.. but they high another option is a guy from houstoon area is building axles i forget the name we seen a popo 850 running them and that guyjust get abused the shizzle out that 4 wheeler and had no problems hopefully filthy will chim in on the name of that axle


----------



## m0d1 (May 17, 2012)

Winnipeg-Roy said:


> Cryo treating do you mean like freezing the metal down to something like -300 for 10 hrs I read someplace that supper cooling the metal can actually make it way stronger then heating the crap out of it




From my limited knowledge of heat treating knives. Steel is heated to a certain temperature called its austenizing temperature(varies by steel, i think around 1500 degrees for 4340) where the grain structure grows larger(austenite). It is then cooled, some steels like carbon and low alloy steels are cooled(quenched) fast(quenched in oil, water or another quenchant), others like stainless steel are air cooled at a slower rate to achieve maximum hardness (varies by steel). The grain is transformed from large austenite to a smaller grain called martensite during the quench. The steel is then tempered to bring the steel down from its max hardness to a more useable(less brittle) hardness. This hardness would vary based on application, spring steel would be less hard than knife steel, for example. Where the cryo treatment comes in is, there is usually retained austenite when the steel is quenched, more in higher alloy steels than simple carbon steels (10xx steels). The cryogenic process transforms retained austenite to martensite, the smaller grain increases tensile strength, toughness(less brittle) and relieves internal stresses thus making a superior product over non cryoed.

That is my understanding of knife heat treating, considering the larger cross section of axles, that could make my statements incorrect, just thought i would throw that out there.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

walker said:


> i trail rode my 420 at mud jam filthy was there we just knew i was going to have ripped boots , those things held up like i was water riding all weekend.. but they high another option is a guy from houstoon area is building axles i forget the name we seen a popo 850 running them and that guyjust get abused the shizzle out that 4 wheeler and had no problems hopefully filthy will chim in on the name of that axle


 
I think they are called cobra axles.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

I was NOT impressed with these axles. I had almost 270 miles on my stock axles before I broke one with a lift and 31" outlaws. I purchased the DHT axle and 3 rides later it is broke already. I had absolute hell getting it in the hub due to the fact that the outter joint does not plunge like the gorillas or rhinos. Needless to say I have a Rhino axle in and its still going strong after 5 rides.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Well that sucks.


----------

